# Small Garage - Storage Ideas



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

My garage is being partially converted leaving me with a 2.2 metre wide by 2.7 length garage.

I'll have some kitchen units being taken out that I could reuse but fear they may take up too much space.

Has anyone got pictures of a small garage set up of shelves to give me inspiration, and also ideas for shelving. I currently have 3 plastic 4 tier units but they don't carry much weight.

I'll be having a hot and cold tap on the outside left hand side wall so want to hook up to the Nilfisk E140 to be able to quickly get cracking with washing the car rather than spending ages setting up. Currently got a 10m hose on it which I guess I need to upgrade to a longer length if I want the pressure washer to stay in the garage.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=416127

This is my single garage build / setup. Wall space and height is your friend if at all possible.

I made the wall shelves out of heavy duty brackets from Screwfix and a few bits of ply / OSB board.

For the bottles I used an IKEA rail system, which i;d recommend to anyone especially for about £3 a rail!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's mine. Garage is a little narrow, and everything has its place.

20191207_162056 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr

20191202_163946 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr

20190901_143257 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr

20190816_130510 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

daazyb where do you get your spray bottle holders from? Or did you make them yourself?


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

dazzyb said:


> Here's mine. Garage is a little narrow, and everything has its place.
> 
> 20191207_162056 by Darren Burchmore, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Hi

Also where did you get the bottle rack in the top right of you first pic?

Ps looks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> everything has its place.


And a place for everything, Mary Poppins?


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

https://mpcarcare.co.uk/shop?olsPage=products

Everything is from there


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

virgiltracey said:


> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=416127
> 
> This is my single garage build / setup. Wall space and height is your friend if at all possible.
> 
> ...


Thats a great use of high up wall space, thanks for reminding me of your thread!


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

dazzyb said:


> https://mpcarcare.co.uk/shop?olsPage=products
> 
> Everything is from there


Your set up is amazing! How much do you charge to install ?!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Arvi said:


> Your set up is amazing! How much do you charge to install ?!


I just ordered the items and put them up with some screws in the wall.
If you've got a drill and some screws you can fit it all too


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Odk waxes has started stocking some of their bits.

https://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/page/accessories

If you want to support a brand thats on here


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Dazzyb, we stock the mp car care products and have bottle holders soon also. These are really well made, all made in the UK too. Easy to fit to walls or anyone mobile.

https://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/page/accessories


----------

